# Skype and Razer Chimaera 5.1



## hitotsu (Aug 19, 2008)

﻿So skype cannot seem to hear my microphone on this headset unless the microphone boost is set to +30DB. This causes an amazing amount of interference to the point where it is impossible to hear what I am saying. However Mumble and windows can hear me fine without microphone boost on. Can anyone help with this problem? It would be much appreciated as Skype support is utterly useless.


----------



## hitotsu (Aug 19, 2008)

bump!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

In the Skype main window, go to Call > Audio Options and uncheck 'Automatically adjust speaker/microphone settings' and put the mic volume to max. Run skype's call quality tester on the test call service to see if it works.


----------



## hitotsu (Aug 19, 2008)

It does not work, without the microphone boost on skype will not pick up the Chimaera microphone even on full volume.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

have you installed any Razer drivers?


----------



## hitotsu (Aug 19, 2008)

Not for the headset no It doesn't have any it is supposed to be plug and play. The thing is the microphone works for everything except skype.


----------



## hitotsu (Aug 19, 2008)

bump!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling skype and making sure it's up-to-date? 

Check Skype microphone configuration in the _config.xml_ file.
You need to select "show hidden files" in folder options and use notepad to open the file.
Go to Run and type %appdata% and look for the Skype folder. Go to the folder with your Skype User name. In CALL you shall find this entry on line 6 it should look like this

```
<MicVolume>255</MicVolume>
255 is max volume - Value "0" and "256" are equal = mike volume OFF
```
there had been some users with value 255 was still not correct and reduced to a working level of 250.
Save
Restart Skype


----------



## RickyDonnelly (Mar 13, 2015)

I've heard of this problem alot, I took 10 minutes today with my friend with this headset to figure out a fix.
From what i can tell, Skype doesnt pick up the Microphones input. 

The only solution I could figure out so far has been this.
A voice changing program called MorphVox Pro (by Screaming bee) offers a Trial. 
If you download it, and set up your microphone on this to work, You can then in skype select the MorphVOX Pro as your microphone, and you can use this chat program to work with your headset. 
This is only a temporary fix But it is a step in the right direction, I'll be forwarding my email to Razer later to try and get some updates for the headset.

Best Regards
Ricky.


----------

